# Has anyone cleared their own shipping?



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone please advise me if they have cleared their own personal effects on arrival in New Zealand? Or if you have used a clearing agent how much they charged?

In our case we are only shipping our personal possessions back to New Zealand that we shipped overseas 2 years prior. No vehicles involved.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

anski said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please advise me if they have cleared their own personal effects on arrival in New Zealand? Or if you have used a clearing agent how much they charged?
> 
> In our case we are only shipping our personal possessions back to New Zealand that we shipped overseas 2 years prior. No vehicles involved.


What do you mean by 'cleared'? We had a crate delivered from the UK, and as far as I know it didn't involve a clearing agent at all - it just happened. Or am I missing something?


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

topcat83 said:


> What do you mean by 'cleared'? We had a crate delivered from the UK, and as far as I know it didn't involve a clearing agent at all - it just happened. Or am I missing something?


We've got 50 cartons assorted sizes to accommodate musical instruments & personal effects which hopefully will arrive before we do. I have been told by my shippers they will be held in bond at a charge until we clear then. In the past we have used agents to do this but getting wearing at forking out wads of money wanted to know of other people experiences & if they had done it them selves.

Just to give you an example we paid almost €1,000 to have these boxes cleared in Tenerife a few months ago!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

anski said:


> We've got 50 cartons assorted sizes to accommodate musical instruments & personal effects which hopefully will arrive before we do. I have been told by my shippers they will be held in bond at a charge until we clear then. In the past we have used agents to do this but getting wearing at forking out wads of money wanted to know of other people experiences & if they had done it them selves.
> 
> Just to give you an example we paid almost €1,000 to have these boxes cleared in Tenerife a few months ago!


What shippers did you use? We used PPS in the UK, which was handled by NZ Vanlines in NZ - and as I said, I can't remember any extra cost - it just happened! We paid an extra (small) amount for a Maff inspection, but if there was any clearing it was all included (I assume!) in the original shipping costs. I can understand why you don't want to keep on forking out - it's not cheap, is it?


----------

